# AristoCraft sound



## johger (Apr 15, 2011)

Folks,

Just purchased an AristoCraft 2-8-0 Delton C-16 locomotive. Haven't received it yet but I think it has factory smoke but no sound. I believe I can purchase a Plug and Play unit for sound. I run DC. I think the recommended board would be a QSI Titan. Can anyone tell me specifics about that board? Is it easy to install. Will it be sufficient for sound in that locomotive?

Thanks for any and all help.

Johnny


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Johnny-

Haven't installed a QSI decoder in a steam engine, yet. Have you ever wired a decoder before? If you have it's not to bad. If not, just follow the directions in the newest manual on the QSI website. Don't be intimated by the three wiring terminals, the picture helps with that. 

As for sound, if you use the new Q3 emulator sound files they are great! You won't be disappointed. I recommend getting the Quantum Programmer if you don't have it. It's truly the best (and easiest) way for programming QSI decoders. It allows you to really customize the Q3 files.


----------



## johger (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the response Eric.
I have been to the QSI website but it was very uncooperative. I will try again.
Unfortunately I have never worked with decoders at all.
I purchased the loco from Trainworld and they have the QSI Plug and Play available. I was going to purchase one after my loco come in.
I would appreciate it if I could "pick your brain" a bit more.
Hopefully, I may get a response from someone who has installed steam sound. 

Johnny


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Johnny-

When were you last on the QSI website? Josh (new owner) just got a new website up and running around this past spring. 

Here's the link for the wiring manual http://media.wix.com/ugd/0f7119_d4e8462d2842489cbc02394bcdd28b07.pdf

Link for a simplified wiring diagram 
http://media.wix.com/ugd/0f7119_e175308766b14466aa48a592b406321d.pdf

I have the titian magnum, no plug and play for me. I took out all of the manufacturers wiring and lighting. I wanted to use LED's instead of bulbs. I imagine the plug and play isn't too much different. 

Feel free to ask more questions when the time comes.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If your loco has the plug and play socket it would be pretty simple. Phoenix would not be difficult either.


----------

